# Help! Truffle panic!



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have an order for approx 1000 truffles ... have started making the different mixtures and find that sometimes the mixtures (mostly with the milk choc)curdle. Could it be that I am rushing the process and heating up the cream and choc too fast or is it the type of choc I am using? When I do the white choc mixture there is never any curdling... I have one recipe that calls for simmering cream and choc together and another that calls for boiling cream first and then pouring over choc pieces. Wondering if anyone has any good advice.. thanks!
Domy


----------



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

*CHOCOLATE TRUFFLE
*1/2 cup heavy cream
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 teaspoon light corn syrup 
8 oz. chopped, semi-sweet chocolate 
2 teaspoons finely grated orange zest (from 1 medium orange) . 
For the coating: 6 oz. chocolate, chopped, for dipping 
1/2 cup confectioner's sugar 
1. Mix the cream, butter and corn syrup together in a saucepan. Place over medium heat and bring to a full boil. Turn off heat.

2. Add 8 ounces of the chopped chocolate, and gently swirl the pan. Do not stir. Allow to rest for 5 minutes
3. After 5 minutes, add the orange zest and whisk slowly to combine.

4. Transfer the mixture to a bowl and refrigerate for 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. In the meantime, line baking sheets with parchment paper.

5. After 45 minutes, the mixture will start to thicken quickly, keep refrigerated another 11 to 15 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes.

6. Using a mini ice cream scoop or two spoons, form the mixture into 1-inch balls and place on the prepared sheets.

7. Chill until firm, about 10-15 minutes. While the balls are chilling, melt the remaining 6 ounces of chocolate. After it is completely melted, allow to cool slightly before continuing.

8. Sift the confectioner's sugar and ground ginger together in a small bowl. Remove the balls from the refrigerator. Using one hand, dip the balls into the melted chocolate. Roll it around in your hand, allow the excess to drip back into the bowl. Place the truffle in the sugar. With your clean hand, cover the truffle with sugar.

9. Lift it out and place on the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining truffles. Place back in the refrigerator for 5-8 minutes to set.

Its flawless


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! Will try that way...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Domy,
if you decide to go back to your original formulas, they seem like a simple ganache.
no simmering. Bring the cream up as quick as possible, over your chocolate.(unheated) Check your cream. Should be using heavy and not whipping. Make sure your using a good chocolate. Sometimes there are coatings that will do that.
Biggest thing, take a deep breath. organize and don't rush. Mistakes will take much longer then done right.
You'll get it done!!
pan


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Since you say the curdling (breaking) seems to happen the most with the milk chocolate, do you think perhaps you need to use less cream with those since there's already milk solids in the milk chocolate? Just a thought.

Also, in my experience, I have found that even if heavy cream is still within it's "sell by" date, depending on the temperature fluctuations in your refrigeration, it can go bad quicker than the "sell-by" date will tell you. I have noticed cream that is "right on the edge" of going bad will usually always break. For this reason, if I am making ganache, I will never use a cream that is closer than a week to it's "sell by" date.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You can save a broken ganach by adding water or another liquid to it a little at a time and paddling it on your mixer, try not to get too much air into it.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Domy,
Rat had it right but not enough information was said. According to Alice Medrich what your experiencing is a broken ganache caused by over mixing. Over mixing can be done even with a few extra strokes so you need to wisk your ganache quickly and in circles always touching the bottom or sides of the bowl until it looks just like pudding then instantly stop. Now if you break it , it will have a greasy look to it or it spreads too thinly on the pan instead of puddling like thick pudding or it can curdle so what you need to do is bring 4 tbsp of cream to simmer pour it into a clean bowl then whisk in a few tblsp of ganache until the mixture looks smooth and thick ,continue adding the rest of your ganache gradually as though you were making mayo. this method has saved me every time even in large batches and don't change the amount 4tbsp works for small batches and lg. ones. hope this helps.
trulys


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh boy.. thanks so much for all the good advice.. am at 400







truffles .Just about 600 to go! Geez I hope this client has frige space for all these truffles!!Will deliver half the order tomorrow! I was definitely over mixing and rushing the whole process.. I guess chocolate must be treated with patience because since I took everything more calmly every mixture has worked.. will keep the 4tblspns advice! The white chocolate seems to be a bit capricious though.


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

One of the most important things to keep in mind in regards to ganache is the relationship between the cream and the chocolate. According to the Praline Passe Partout, an old Swiss professional patissier hand-book, published by the Swiss Bakers and Conditors Association, the following relationships are recommended (by weight, always based on the cream):

Dark Chocolate:
Light ganache: 1 part cream to 1 1/2 parts dark chocolate
Medium ganache (praline): 1 part cream to 2 parts dark chocolate
Heavy ganache (to cut): 1 part cream to 2 1/2 parts dark chocolate

Milk Chocolate:
Light ganache: 1 part cream to 2 parts milk chocolate
Medium ganache (praline): 1 part cream to 2 1/2 parts milk chocolate
Heavey ganache (to cut): 1 part cream to 3 parts milk chocolate

Cut up the chocolate into small pieces. Briefly boil the cream, take from the heat and add the chocolate. Stir (do not beat) the mixture until fully combined, i.e. smooth and homogeneous.

If the ganache curdles, it is usually a result of not enough liquid. Add a little bit of cream (boil it first) and stir it into the ganache. You can also try to heat the ganache up (double boiler) to over 33 degrees C. Stir and let it cool down again.

Good Luck!
Chocoman


----------

